# المعروف عن مرض الكوليسترول ...هام جدا



## FADY_TEMON (11 فبراير 2009)

*الكُولسترول (بالإنجليزية: Cholesterol) هو مادة دهنية أساسية في تكوين أغشية الخلايا في جميع أنسجة الكائنات الحية. بالإضافة إلى ذلك يلعب الكولسترول دورا مركزيا في الإستقلابحقيقيات النوى بإنتاج هذا الستيرول (أي مركب ينتج عن إندماج بين ستيرويد و كحول). و لكنه يتواجد بكثرة في الأنسجة الحيوانية و بنسب ضئيلة في أنسجة النبات و الفطريات. يمثل الكولسترول كذلك اللبنة اﻷساسية في تشكيل الهرمونات الستيرويدية و الفيتامين (د).
أُكتشف الكولسترول بشكله الصلب في حصيات عصارة المرارة من قبل فرنسوا بولوتييه دولاسال سنة 1769. و في سنة 1815، أطلق عليه الكيميائي الفرنسي ميشيل أوجين شوفرول اسم "كُولستيرين" (بالإنجليزية: Cholesterine) من اللغة اليونانية حيث "كولي" تعني عصارة المرارة و "ستيريوس" الجسم الصلب.
يصنع جسم الإنسان أغلب كميات الكولسترول التي يحتاجه فيما توفر التغذية الباقي، و يقع إنتاجه بشكل رئيسي في الكبد و الأمعاء و ينقل في بلازما الدم بواسطة جسيمات البورتينات الدهنية. تقوم البروتينات الدهنية منخفضة الكثافة (LDL) بحمل الكولسترول من الكبد إلى باقي أعضاء الجسم فيما تقوم البروتينات الدهنية عالية الكثافة (HDL) بإرجاعه لتقويضه.
يفترض حاليا أن إرتفاع نسبة الكولسترول في الدم، و الذي يمكن أن ينتج عن عوامل غذائية و وراثية، هو السبب الرئيسي في أمراض تصلب الشرايين. تساهم هذه الظاهرة في خطر اﻹصابة بإحتشاء قلبي (ذبحة صدرية) أو السكتة الدماغية نتيجة لتكون خثرة دموية. و تلعب البروتينات الدهنية منخفضة الكثافة (LDL) دورا رئيسيا في تصلب الشرايين حيث أن إرتفاعها عن حد معين يسمى في اﻷوساط السريرية بإرتفاع "الكولسترول الضار". فيما يمثل إرتفاع نسبة البروتينات الدهنية عالية الكثافة (HDL) درجة من الحماية ضد هذه اﻷمراض، لذلك يقال أنها "الكولسترول الحميد". * الحيوي لذلك تقوم أغلب الكائنات *الكوليسترول:هو جزئ دهني مكون من اربعة حلقات متجاورة بالاضافة إلى جزء غير حلقي مرتبط بذرة الكربون رقم 17. يتكون الجزئ من 27 ذرة كربون، من بينها 17 تشكل الحلقات الاربعة. عندما يذكر اسمه يرقى إلى الذهن على الفور بأنه شئ غير مفيد وضار بصحة الإنسان، لكن على العكس تماماً لأنه إحدى العناصر الهامة في تكوين:* *- أحماض العصارة الصفراوية (والتى تساعد في هضم الدهون)(Bile acids).*
*- فيتامين د.*
*- هرمون البروجيسترون.*
*- الايستروجين (هرمون الأنوثة ومشتقاته: ايسترادايول، ايسترون، ايستريول).*
*- الاندروجين (هرمون الذكورة ومشتقاته: أندروستيرون، تستوستيرون).*
*- هرمونات المينيرالواكورتيكويد.*
*- هرمونات الجلوكورتيكويد (كورتيزول).*

*كما أنه ضروري وهام لأغشية الخلايا لكي يعطى لها صفة المسامية والقيام بوظائفها. ويتم حمل الكوليسترول في مجرى الدم في صورة مادة "الليبوبروتين" ويوجد نوعان لهذه المادة إما ليبوبروتين منخفض الكثافة ويشار إليه بالاختصار (أل. دي. أل)، وهذا دليل على نسبة كوليسترول مرتفعة وتسبب الإصابة بأمراض القلب. والعكس مع الليبوبروتين عالي الكثافة ويشار إليه بالاختصار (أتش. دى. أل)، فهذا دليلاً على نسبة كوليسترول معتدلة وتعنى انخفاض نسبة الإصابة بأمراض القلب*


*مستويات الكولسترول بالدم*


*المستوى الطبيعي للكولسترول (الكلي) بالدم يجب ألا يتجاوز الـ 200 ملغ/دل . ولكن تحليل الكولسترول الكلي لا يقدم نتائج دقيقة عن حالة الجسم وعن الحماية القلب ولذلك لابد من تحليل الكولسترول إلى أجزائه (LDL-HDL) .*
*فالكسترول الكلي بالجسم هو مجموع الكولستول الحميد (HDL) والكولسترول السيء (LDL) وخمس مقدار الشحوم الثلاثية بالدم(TG)وذلك بشرط أن تكون الشحوم الثلاثية أقل من 400ملغ .*
*أي LDL+HDL+1/5TG*
*- الكولستول الحميد يجب أن يكون بالرجال أكثر من 34ملغ/دل ، وفي النساء أكثر من 45ملغ/دل ليعكس حماية قلبية جيدة للجسم .*
*-الكولسترول السيء يجب أن يكون أقل من 130ملغ/دل وإلا نستخدم المقاربة التالية :*


*من 130-159ملغ : يجب تطبيق حمية غذائية .*
 

*من 160-189ملغ : يجب تطبيق حمية غذائية والأخذ بعين الاعتبار أخذ الأدوية الخافضة للكولسترول عند وجود عوامل خطورة مرافقة (سمنة-ضغط-سكري-العمر-التدخين...) .*
 

*من 190-220ملغ : حمية شديدة مع تطبيق المعالجة الدوائية الخافضة للكولسترول .*
 *يجب عمل التحليل بعد صيام 14 ساعة عن الطعام والشراب عدا الماء فلا بأس به .*


*حمية الكولسترول*


*المسموحات*

-الأطعمة البحرية .
-الزيوت النباتية .
-المعكرونة .
-البطاطا .
-الرز .
-جميع أنواع الخضار .
-حليب خالي الدسم ، شاي ، قهوة ، صودا .
-جميع انواع الفواكه عدا الأفوكادو والعصير .

*الممنوعات *

-اللحم وحتى اللحم الأحمر (الهبُرة).
-الوجبات السريعة .
-السمنة .
-الزبدة .
-البيض .
-الجبنة .
إذا كانت أرقام الكولسترول عالية جداً يمنع حتى لحم الطيور (الدجاج حتى المنزوع من الجلد).
يوص بالتمارين الرياضية 5 أيام بالاسبوع .


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2009)

_مشكور كتييير يا فادى لمعلوماتك وارشاداتك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يخليك توني تون ومرسي على مشركتك*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2009)

*معلومات جديده بالنسبه لى
ميرسى يا فادى وربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى يا فادى على المعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2009)

معلومات رااااااااااائعه يا فادى 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 أبريل 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *معلومات جديده بالنسبه لى
> ميرسى يا فادى وربنا يعوض تعبك*



العفو دونا ...وألف شكر عى مشاركتك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 أبريل 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى يا فادى على المعلومات الجميلة
> ربنا يباركك​*



العفو بريسكلا ..ومرسي على ردك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااااائعه يا فادى
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



كوكو ...كوكو..واوا ...واوا مرسي ياقمر على مرورك
​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا فادي

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا فادي
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



مرسي كليمو على مرورك ..ويارب تكون أستفدت
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 أبريل 2009)

*معلومات مهمة جدا
مرسي يا فادي​*


----------



## lovely dove (12 أبريل 2009)

[/COLOR
مرسي يافادي كتيررررررررر علي المعلومات المفيدة دي 
ربنا يعوض تعبك]


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 أبريل 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *معلومات مهمة جدا
> مرسي يا فادي​*




مرسي راجا ..على مرورك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (12 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> [/color
> مرسي يافادي كتيررررررررر علي المعلومات المفيدة دي
> ربنا يعوض تعبك]




ميمي ...مرسي على مرورك
​


----------

